# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Hòa Bình tự túc?

## Alyaj

Sắp tới mình cùng với gia đình muốn đi Hòa Bình. Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Hòa Bình tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Vùng đất này mời gọi du khách với sự hùng vĩ của sông Đà, sự lãng mạn của Thung Nai, thơ mộng của Mai Châu và nhộn nhịp của bản Lác.*

* Địa điểm tham quan* 

Nhắc đến Hòa Bình, du khách nghĩ ngay vẻ đẹp vừa hoang sơ, hùng vĩ, vừa lãng mạn thanh bình trong bài thơ Tây Tiến của Quang Dũng hay vẻ dữ dội, hào hùng của sông Đà trong tác phẩm Người lái đò sông Đà của Nguyễn Tuân. Và cũng chỉ trong các tác phẩm này, vẻ đẹp của các địa danh này được thể hiện trọn vẹn nhất, sinh động nhất

Điểm du lịch đầu tiên nổi bật của Hòa Binh là Mai Châu trong câu thơ “Mai Châu mùa em thơm nếp xôi”. Địa danh này sở hữu vẻ đẹp thanh bình của bức tranh phong cảnh miền núi nên thơ và hiền hòa. Đến Mai Châu, bạn cũng sẽ được hòa mình trong những tiết mục cồng, chiêng, trống đồng, hát ví Mường, đêm hội xòe của bản Lác; thưởng thức những món ăn mang đậm đà bản sắc dân tộc, ngây ngất trong men say rượu cần; trải nghiệm cảm giác gian khó trong hành trình chinh phục hang Dơi, để rồi vỡ òa khi nhìn thấy bức tranh toàn thung lũng Mai Châu. Bên cạnh đó, trên đường về, bạn có thể ghé thủy điện Hòa Bình ghi lại những shoot hình ấn tượng hay viếng tượng đài Bác Hồ.

Điểm đến thứ hai thường được phượt thủ lựa chọn là Thung Nai, nơi núi sông giao nhau tạo thành một “vịnh Hạ Long” trên núi. Đến Thung Nai, sau khi trải nghiệm cảm giác lênh đênh trên chiếc thuyền nhỏ trên mặt sông sâu cả trăm mét, ngắm những hòn đảo mọc lên từ nước, ngắm lác đác nhà sàn ẩn hiện, tiếng gõ mái chèo, hít thở không khí trong lành, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức món gà thả vườn tẩm ướp nước dừa nướng thơm phức tại đảo Dừa, lang thang ở đảo cối say gió, tham quang hang Thác Bờ, tắm suối và ngắm thác cao khoảng 10m ở thượng nguồn.

Lưu ý nhỏ khi đến Thung Nai để không bị "chặt chém", bạn có thể liên lạc với số điện thoại của bác Tuy, một trong những người là dịch vụ để thuê trọn gọi dịch vụ tham quan các đảo, các hang, ăn uống, nghỉ ngơi với giá rẻ tại đây. (Số điện thoại: 01668862663). Ngoài việc khám phá đảo Dừa vào ban ngày, bạn cũng có thể qua đêm, đốt lửa trại với mức giá tương đối bình dân.

Hòa Bình cũng có động Đá Bạc với hàng trăm khối thạch nhũ nhiều hình dạng buông mình từ trên cao. Những khối thạch nhũ ấy kết hợp với bóng đèn nhiều màu sắc, tạo nên một bức tranh vừa mạnh mẽ vừa duyên dáng. Sau khi khám phá toàn bộ vẻ đẹp của động Đá Bạc, suối nước nóng Kim Bôi với những mạch nước ngầm nhiều khoáng chất vừa tốt cho thư giãn vừa tốt cho sức khỏe sẽ là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng tiếp theo.

Ngoài ra, bạn còn có thể vùng vẫy ở những bãi tắm đẹp bên hồ sông Đà. Tham quan các công trình thế kỷ dọc con sông, khám phá thời tiền sử của con người qua các di khảo cổ, chiêm ngưỡng cảnh quan thiên nhiên hùng vĩ của sông Đà hay ngắm đỉnh Phù Bua bốn mùa mây phủ.

*Di chuyển*

Phần di chuyển này mình chỉ nói từ điểm bắt đầu là Hà Nội. Các bạn ở các tỉnh miền Trung, miền Nam chịu khó lấy đây là điểm trung gian cho chuyến đi. Các bạn ở các tỉnh phía Bắc tham khảo  tại các bến xe của tỉnh có chuyến đến Hòa Bình hay không.

_Bằng phương tiện công cộng_

Các bạn có thể đăng ký vé khứ hồi giữa Hà Nội – Hòa Bình ở các hãng xe được dân du lịch bụi đánh giá khá tốt như xe Tuấn Dũng, Hoàng Thao (2 xe này đi Mai Châu), xe Mạnh Hùng (tuyến Hà Nội - Yên Thủy). Cả 3 hãng xe này đều xuất phát từ bến xe Mỹ Đình.
Đến nơi thì thuê xe ôm, xe máy, đò hay bắt taxi khám phá các điểm.

_Bằng phương tiện cá nhân_

Thành phố Hòa Bình cách Hà Nội 73km theo quốc lộ 6. Khoảng cách khá ngắn cho một chuyến phượt bằng xe máy hay xe ô tô.
Lưu ý khi di chuyển bằng phương tiện cá nhân nên mang theo giấy tờ đầy đủ, chấp hành nghiêm chỉnh luật an toàn giao thông đường bộ. Trang bị thêm mắt kính, khẩu trang bao tay và điện thoại có chức năng google map để tiện di chuyển.

*Đến vào mùa nào?*

Là một tỉnh vùng núi, mỗi thời điểm trong năm Hòa Bình lại có vẻ đẹp khác nhau nên đến vào thời gian nào cũng đẹp.  Song đẹp nhất là vào mùa xuân, khi các triền núi rực rỡ dưới vẻ đẹp của hàng trăm loài hoa dại.

*Khách sạn, nhà nghỉ*

Khu vực trung tâm Hòa Bình gồm các tuyến đường Chi Lăng, Cù Chính Lan, Trần Hưng Đạo... các bạn có thể căn cứ vào đó hay vào lịch trình của mình mà thuê khách sạn tiện cho việc di chuyển. Lưu ý đặt phòng trước khi đến.  

Một số nhà nghỉ, khách sạn có mức giá có thể chấp nhận với dân du lịch bụi mà bạn có thể tham khảo là khách sạn Đà Giang, nhà nghỉ Mai Châu (giá từ 80.000 – 200.000 đồng).

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể ngủ trên nhà sàn ở đảo Dừa (Thung Nai) hay nhà sàn của người Mường tại bản Lác (Mai Châu).

*Đặc sản Hòa Bình*

Ngoài rượu cần là món uống tại chỗ cũng được mang về cũng xong, các món đặc sản khác của Hòa Bình đều là những món ăn tại chỗ như lợn thui luộc (sau khi thui rơm, xả thịt ra luộc, thịt còn nóng cho lên lá chuối tươi để quyện mùi. Món thịt này chấm với muối rang và hạt dổi nướng giã nhỏ), thịt lợn muối chua (với thính và lá rừng), măng chua nấu thịt gà, chả cuốn lá bưởi (thịt nướng lá bưởi), cá nướng đồ, thịt trâu nấu lá lồm, cơm lam, xôi các màu, măng đắng, rau rừng đồ, canh Loóng (được nấu từ nước luộc thịt với cây chuối rừng thái mỏng), nước chấm ớt (ớt nướng giã với củ kiệu, sau đó lấy đầu gà, tiết gà, ruột gà giã tiếp cho nhuyễn rồi trộn với ít rau thơm thái nhỏ thành món nước chấm ớt), bánh dầy Tết Môn...

*Mang gì khi đến Hòa Bình?*

- Mang quần áo, giày dép bạn yêu thích nhưng nếu di chuyển nhiều thì nên diện quần áo gọn gàng, giày dép trệt.
- Mang theo dụng cụ chống nắng nếu đến vào mùa nắng và dụng cụ đi mưa nếu đến vào mùa mưa.
- Mang theo áo khoác mỏng đề phòng không khí lạnh ở miền núi.
- Nếu thích cắm trại nhớ mang theo lều, mền hay áo khoác.
- Mang theo tiền mặt vì có ít ATM.

*Các cung đường thường gặp*

Hà Nội/ Sài Gòn – Hòa Bình – Hà Nam
Hà Nội/ Sài Gòn – Hòa Bình – Hải Dương
Hà Nội/Sài Gòn – Hòa Bình – Hải Dương – Hải Phòng – Quảng Ninh


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hòa Bình click vào *du lịch Hòa Bình* - *du lich Hoa Binh*

----------

